# working with ipc for first time



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Im in philadelphia were we have our own specific code. I took a job in a area outside of philly that uses IPC. It's a new supermarket with a huge amount of plumbing. Just bought the code book. (wow it's big. 500 pages with commentary). Just giving you guys a heads up that I'm probably going to be hammering you with questions. Or I might just read the code. not sure yet


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

yep I know how you feel. the commentary is a big help 
I was under IPC in mi. when i moved to az it is UPC. now most of the state is going to ipc.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think you'll like the commentary version. It's put together pretty well.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I love the IPC, need help understanding anything let me know. IPC is a lot more lax then the UPC. I'm sure your Philly code is more similar to the UPC then the IPC, you will be happy you took on this job!


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just what the industry needs, a more lax code! 

I've spent alot of time in meetings where a few people try to change us over to IPC, spent time in seminars comparing codes and taken the inspectors exam which was given in the IPC even though the location uses UPC. There are quite a few things in the IPC that made my eyes pop out of my head but one of the biggest comparisions was that with IPC you needed a lot of accompanying reference books and with UPC you didn't, back in 97 any ways. Now days the UPC is getting to be just as bad, instead of covering a topic very well they are starting to reference other books instead. It seems with each new version, they are getting closer to the IPC. :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In Texas we use ethier IPC. Or UPC. They state's test is made for both I studied UPC .... Are the differences that big from code to code????


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I love the IPC, need help understanding anything let me know. IPC is a lot more lax then the UPC. I'm sure your Philly code is more similar to the UPC then the IPC, you will be happy you took on this job!


 Philly code is unlike anything you'll ever come across. We use a one pipe system that allows single small fixture waste (2" or less) to extend 12' from vented line without need for additional venting. Larger lines (3-4") for water closets can extend 8'. Branch for 4" ideal bend with 2 small fixtures connected can be 4' from vented stack and connected fixtures can extend 12' from closet bend. It's really simple. Our code book is 96 pages with a few of those pages being blank or just pictures.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Just want eveyone to know we passed our underground with no problems. I even read some of the code book


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gladerunner said:


> Just want eveyone to know we passed our underground with no problems. I even read some of the code book


 




Congratulations.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Should have taken pictures, good job though!


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of the IPC. I think they just dumbed down the code when they came out with that. I still have the Southern Standards code in my head.:whistling2:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

smoldrn said:


> I've never been a big fan of the IPC. I think they just dumbed down the code when they came out with that. I still have the Southern Standards code in my head.:whistling2:


Makes me wonder what those of us That have been working with IPC their whole careers are missing


----------

